# Race to sub 3:00 (5x5)



## thackernerd (Sep 2, 2011)

This is a thread for anybody looking to sub 3 minutes on their 5x5. It will last for about one week each time and I will try to start a new round every Sunday night.


----------



## thackernerd (Sep 2, 2011)

Round 1

Dw2 Uw2 F2 Uw2 B Bw' D U F' Uw2 R Fw Dw B F Uw2 D F' Rw2 Lw' B' Fw' L Bw2 Lw' F Dw Lw' Bw L Lw2 Uw' Rw2 Fw' Rw2 Lw2 R2 D' Bw L2 Rw Fw' Lw' L' Rw Fw2 Uw2 Fw2 R' Dw' F2 B2 Dw U' Fw Lw U2 F' Bw Rw'

U2 R' Rw2 B' D Uw Lw2 L' U2 B2 Fw2 Dw Lw2 Fw2 D2 Bw2 Uw2 Bw' Fw U Dw2 B' L F2 Uw' L' Dw R' Lw L2 B2 Uw' D B' L2 R D Dw' U B2 F Dw2 Fw2 Rw' Bw' Lw' B' F' Bw' Fw Lw' D U R' Rw2 F2 Dw' Fw2 B' Lw 

R L Fw' D' Fw' Dw' Fw' U2 Rw' Lw F Fw Bw D Bw2 L2 Uw2 Dw2 L2 B F' Fw' Dw2 R' Lw2 L' Dw U' Uw' F2 L2 Uw2 D2 Dw' F2 D' Lw' U2 Dw' Fw2 Bw' Lw2 Dw R U2 F' Lw2 Bw' B2 D' Uw B Lw R' U Fw Lw' Dw2 Rw Fw' 

F2 Lw' U2 Fw L2 U' D2 Dw R' Bw2 D F' Fw Rw' Dw2 U2 Fw' B Bw2 D Fw U' L F2 U2 Fw' Rw' Fw' L' Fw' L2 Bw Uw' Fw' D2 U Rw2 Lw' U' F' Lw' Bw' Dw2 Lw2 D Lw L' Fw R U B Bw L' Lw' F' Bw' Rw2 Uw2 L2 B2 

Fw F Dw' Fw2 R Uw Rw' B' D Dw' F' Rw Lw2 L2 Bw2 Lw Uw' Lw' Rw Uw L U Bw2 U' B' Uw2 B2 U' Uw D' Lw F' Rw2 Bw' Lw' Uw' Fw2 Dw2 Uw' Lw D' B2 Rw Uw2 B D2 U Bw' U2 L' Uw' R Fw2 Rw2 B' Lw2 B' Dw' Bw' Fw


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 2, 2011)

So how does graduation work for this?


----------



## thackernerd (Sep 2, 2011)

Pandadudex96 said:


> So how does graduation work for this?


 
You have to have 3 sub 3 averages in a row.


----------



## thackernerd (Sep 2, 2011)

3:22.37, 3:35.08, 3:47.02, 3:10.51, 3:35.89

session avg: 3:31.11 

That was horrible!


----------



## emolover (Sep 3, 2011)

Why is this needed if there is a race to sub 2?


----------



## thackernerd (Sep 3, 2011)

emolover said:


> Why is this needed if there is a race to sub 2?


 
Why not?


----------

